# Led headlights



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

I did diode dynamics for fog & headlamps


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

I also went with diode dynamics. I don’t have my fog lights on but I have them too. I believe they’re called SL1 headlights from diode dynamics.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

SL1 9005 for headlights & for fog lamps it’s H8 SLF.


----------

